# Spring Projects Done.



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got finished with my spring project list on my 2013 301BQ and thought I would share so if anyone was thinking of doing one of these items they could ask questions. Most are simple, sometimes time consuming projects.

The List:

Suspension upgraded to a Mor/ryde IS system with Kodiak Disc Brakes and new tires









2-6v Golf Cart batteries in a box









Upgraded the running and tail lights to LEDs

















Added a set of reverse lights









More below


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow! You did more on your spring projects list than I've done on my camper period!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you have pictures, costs or other details on the disc brake upgrade?


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is some more with pics

Replaced interior lights with LEDs

















Changed all vent covers to adjustable vents to better regulate the A/C air flow









Added an adjustable vent in the bed room









Added heat and adjustable vent in the bathroom









Upgraded kitchen faucet









Fixed the stove fan/vent so that it vents outside instead of just recirculating

















Added Voltmeter









Replaced the bumper caps (one was missing and the other was taped to hold it in)
Sealed the furnace air exchanger and ducts
Taped and sealed the A/C unit and ducts

Then I waxed her and had a beer or two.


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Do you have pictures, costs or other details on the disc brake upgrade?


If I am reading my invoice right is was about 1800 for (4) 12" Kodiac disc/caliper sets and the Cargo brake actuator.

Here is the actuator









Here is the guys in the middle if the install


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Which adjustable vents did you use, and how do you like them so far?


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Stumpy75 said:


> Which adjustable vents did you use, and how do you like them so far?


I bought these, actually I bought four with the .25 collar then later bought two of these. The .25 worked, but weren't direct replacements. The 1.5 collars are much better and fit correctly into the ceiling. This is a link to amazon, but if you look around you can find them cheaper.

As far as how they work, I have tested them with the fan running and I was able to better direct the air where I needed it (less in the front, more in the back). As far as a long trip with A/C usage, thats comming up in two weeks!


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice mods, thank you for sharing.
Can you explain what was involved creating the exterior exhaust fan vent?
Thank you in advance.
Dick Bailey


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I think Im modded out with mine, for the energy I want to put into it. Unless its super cool and super simple. Been year 3 with ours, and I think Ive done all I can do with what we use it for

Saying that, some very cool mods.

How well do the 6V battries in series compared to one 12V Ive read its a lot better, although more expensive


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Tatunka, who did the install of the Mor/Ryde suspension and brakes? I'm about to pull the trigger on some suspension upgrades. I'm looking at the Mor/Ryde spring equalizer and shackle upgrades to beef up the suspension. I could install these items myself, but I'm lacking the floor jacks and jack stands it would require. I would like the Mor/Ryde disc brakes too, but I've read on a couple other RV forums where these brakes aren't compatible with Ford/GM integrated brake controllers.

Todd


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

DFG said:


> Very nice mods, thank you for sharing.
> Can you explain what was involved creating the exterior exhaust fan vent?
> Thank you in advance.
> Dick Bailey


I removed the window shade on the kitchen window, removed the stove fan, removed the microwave for access, cut open the back of the fan to allow the fan to blow out instead of recirculate, ran some rectangle vent with two 90 degree elbows, cut a hole in the side of the camper and attached a exterior fan port/hatch to the venting and put it all back together. Sounds simple, but it is kinda of a pain in the butt.

Pluses
-actual venting van

Minuses
-no space for the shade over the window

There is a write up to add a vent van to the kitchen for another model, I just used that as a guide and modified as I went.


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Todd&Regan said:


> Tatunka, who did the install of the Mor/Ryde suspension and brakes? I'm about to pull the trigger on some suspension upgrades. I'm looking at the Mor/Ryde spring equalizer and shackle upgrades to beef up the suspension. I could install these items myself, but I'm lacking the floor jacks and jack stands it would require. I would like the Mor/Ryde disc brakes too, but I've read on a couple other RV forums where these brakes aren't compatible with Ford/GM integrated brake controllers.
> 
> Todd


I had Mor/ryde install everything, I had a very good experience and they have a great garage. It looks like you are close by, I would stop by or call and ask about them installing the parts. I bet they would have you out the same day. They did my suspension, brakes, and tires in two days.

As far as the compatibility, it's not the brakes that are not compatable it's the hydraulic actuator. Mor/ryde used a Cargo brand actuator and per Cargo's list, all GM/Ford/Dodge OEM brake controllers are compatible. You may have to use an adapter for some models. I highly, highly recommend the disc brakes. You won't believe the difference the disc brakes make, I'll never own another trailer without them again.


----------



## Fisher's Outback (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow man that looks great!! Well done! Where did you get your LED's ??


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Tatunka said:


> I had Mor/ryde install everything, I had a very good experience and they have a great garage. It looks like you are close by, I would stop by or call and ask about them installing the parts. I bet they would have you out the same day. They did my suspension, brakes, and tires in two days.
> 
> As far as the compatibility, it's not the brakes that are not compatable it's the hydraulic actuator. Mor/ryde used a Cargo brand actuator and per Cargo's list, all GM/Ford/Dodge OEM brake controllers are compatible. You may have to use an adapter for some models. I highly, highly recommend the disc brakes. You won't believe the difference the disc brakes make, I'll never own another trailer without them again.


I had Mor/ryde install a set of CRE3000 spring equilizers a couple weeks ago. They were actually the closest place for me to have install them, a long 10 minute drive. Disc brakes would be sweet. Perhaps I can get my DW sold on them with time.

Todd


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Fisher said:


> Wow man that looks great!! Well done! Where did you get your LED's ??


All exterior lights are Bargman brand bought at redstrailer.com and carid.com (they had the cheapest marker lights), the interior lights are from amazon.com by seller "GRV". I bought the 921 replacements and 1076 replacements.


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Todd&Regan said:


> I had Mor/ryde install everything, I had a very good experience and they have a great garage. It looks like you are close by, I would stop by or call and ask about them installing the parts. I bet they would have you out the same day. They did my suspension, brakes, and tires in two days.
> 
> As far as the compatibility, it's not the brakes that are not compatable it's the hydraulic actuator. Mor/ryde used a Cargo brand actuator and per Cargo's list, all GM/Ford/Dodge OEM brake controllers are compatible. You may have to use an adapter for some models. I highly, highly recommend the disc brakes. You won't believe the difference the disc brakes make, I'll never own another trailer without them again.


I had Mor/ryde install a set of CRE3000 spring equilizers a couple weeks ago. They were actually the closest place for me to have install them, a long 10 minute drive. Disc brakes would be sweet. Perhaps I can get my DW sold on them with time.

Todd
[/quote]

Awesome, how do you like the equalizers? A set of CRE3000s were in the orginal plan until I found a bent axle, after that I went whole hog. I hope Mor/ryde treated you well, I had a great experience with them.


----------



## dbsmalls (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, nice mods. Could you tell me how you wired your reverse lights? Would like to do this soon.
-Bill


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

dbsmalls said:


> Hi, nice mods. Could you tell me how you wired your reverse lights? Would like to do this soon.
> -Bill


Sure, I just ran a wire to the trailer light junction box, mine was mounted on the frame next to the battery, and tied into the unused reverse wire and ran it direct to the LEDs. So currently when the vehicle is in reverse the LEDs are on. At some point I am going to tie in a switch so that the LEDs can be on if you need the light.


----------

